# I'D Forgotten How Much I Love My Om!



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Well, as the title says...i was happily sporting my Bulova when the Orange Monster winked at me from the box...

..it's been a while, so here she is...my first, my last...my everything..!























































...she may be scruffy and a bit dirty but she's mine...all mine..!


----------



## Watchman1985 (Jun 2, 2010)

vamos666 said:


> Well, as the title says...i was happily sporting my Bulova when the Orange Monster winked at me from the box...
> 
> ..it's been a while, so here she is...my first, my last...my everything..!
> 
> ...


Really Nice!!! And the pics...congrats too!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

vamos666 said:


> I'D Forgotten How Much I Love My Om!


Om nom nom Om!

:blush:


----------

